# My finals



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

*My finals (NOW OVER YAY)*

*WISH ME GOOD LUCK* 
tomoro i hav my maths exam.im in 9th
my 1st paper in the final exams.they will end on27th.
ill post about my paper 2moro in my blog and here.


and BTW im takin a CALCULATOR to cheat 2moro


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 14, 2008)

All the best for maths exam


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

thnx


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 14, 2008)

all de best matzz


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

thnx


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

ok simple ... solve the following  i will tell ya whether u pass or not...

33+33-33+33-66+0/0= ?


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

is that 0 dividing to all of the numbers if yes and answer is NOT DEFINED
and im in 9th give me sum other q


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

think .. may be u will get 2 results..


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

I am also in 9th and *I don't really care about the exams*......

Today I had Sanskrit, yesterday I had English and on Monday I had Science.

Exams do not test a person's Mental ability and knowledge because they just test *whether a person is good in those mere 3 hours......*


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

@ naveen
ull be the n00b of the week.
if u divied anything by 0 it is NOT DEFINED



gagandeep said:


> Exams do not test a person's Mental ability and knowledge because they just test *whether a person is good in those mere 3 hours......*


RIGHTLY said


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

dude... why dont u study instead of replying here... may be that will help ya...

ok anyway wht are ur portion ..??


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

well ive studied and i dont study after ive thorouly revised


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

I also have my Mathematics paper tomorrow.......

And wese bhi we are tomorrow having the Unofficial  (9th A &  B) vs 9th C (my team) football match....... Thats more important.....

@naveen_reloaded............ Be careful, you can be the noob of the week........


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

ok i did ur calculatins in windows calculator see this *img256.imageshack.us/img256/6170/89084712zw5.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

ook... but but u wont be allowed to take ur windows pc into the hall... hi hi hi ..  

ok then sleep and give rest to ur mind...

or else tell us ur portion .. may be we can come up with some question....


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded....Did you edited the post???


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

yes he did


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

no actually i thought infinity and all are too much for 9th std... 

wht rong... in it...

u guys r fast ...


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

and for my course 
go here - *ncert.nic.in/textbooks/backup/Index.htm
and do as the image *img403.imageshack.us/img403/1796/78325008hs4.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

But i was also not wrong.. look here....




> The expression 0/0 is an "indeterminate form". That does not simply mean that it is undefined; rather, it means that the limit of f(x)/g(x) is determined by the particular functions f and g as they both approach 0. As x approaches some number, the limit may approach any finite number, 0, ∞, or −∞, depending on the specific behavior of the functions. See l'Hôpital's rule.







thats y i said.. its too much for 9th std..


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

All the best PaulScholes18...........

@naveen_reloaded: Good.......

Dude a child of class 3rd is told that *Anything divided by ZERO is NOT DEFINED
*


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

ok. thats too much for me

thnx gangandeep


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

that was taken ffrom wikipedia:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0_(number)

dont confuse ... 

9th std andall they will pass u guys... go sleep now and do ur exam well.. all the best...


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> ok. thats too much for me
> 
> thnx gangandeep


Thats also too much for him.......

No offence meant.

Thanx for the wishes naveen_reloaded.


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

gagandeep;747706
Dude a child of class 3rd is told that [B said:
			
		

> Anything divided by ZERO is INFINITE[/B]


well im not of 3rd class

thnx naveen 
and fix that hyperlink
and im gonna sleep after watching MINDFREAK
see u'll 2moro



gagandeep said:


> Thats also too much for him.......


i was sayin that about naveen's post


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> i was sayin that about naveen's post


I was saying that this is also too much for naveen_reloaded. 
I mean what he posted is also par his knowledge.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> thats y i said.. its too much for 9th std..


Man we'll apply L'Hospital rule when f(x) or g(x) Tend to Zero . i.e. if the limits are specified .

But here it's 
=> 33 + 33 + 33 + 33 + 0/0
=> 33 + 33 + 33 + 33 + {Infinity}  // As no derivable functions or limits specified
=> {Infinity} or {Undefined}

Also , if you do apply L'Hospital rule considering whole numerator as f(x) then 
d\dx(33+33+33+33+0) == 0 // As all are constants n d\dx(0) == 0
Therefore answer will come as {Infinity} or {Undefined} here too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

we have a ramnujam here in this forum..... ^^^^^^ hurray..

i dont know much of maths coz my line os study is totally diff....

anyway.. i just happened to find that in wiki...


----------



## hullap (Feb 15, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Therefore answer will come as {Infinity} or {*Undefined*} here too


see.


AND MY PAPER WAS 2DAY AND I DIDNT KNOW ONLY ONE QUESTION. a 3mrk one.So i i didnt do more mistake id get 77/80.YAY.

ON MONDAY ENGLISH EXAM


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

77/80... goodddd...

english next huh....

then seeszome eng movies and sleep......... hi hi ..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2008)

I am in 9th too.Exams starting from 21st.grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

all the best ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2008)

All the best


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2008)

thnx guyz.Im studying quite hard this time.
I have uninstalled all the games on my pc.
will be able to play from 7th march only.Im eagerly waiting for that date!!


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2008)

My Mathematics exam was rocking.......
I am going to get 79 out of 80.. Rest 20 are of the practicals in which I've got full.

Just one 2 True......False got wrong. Not actually wrong, I forgot to give examples.  So, I lost Half marks in both. Rest I don't know. There can be more mistakes but those I'll come to know when I'll get my paper back. There wasn't enough time to discuss answers with my friends because the dispersal was immediately after the paper ended at 11:15am.

Actually my mother is a maths teacher, so maths is always easy for me..

Edit:


Rockstar11 said:


> All the best


Thanx....... for the wishes.
And all the best to Sunny....


----------



## hullap (Feb 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I am in 9th too.Exams starting from 21st.grrrrrrrrrr


gud luk


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 15, 2008)

What has the world come to !

Maths Practicals ? How the hell am i supposed to digest that ?

A severe blow to the Prestige of Mathematics and sentiments of a Math lover .


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> What has the world come to !
> 
> Maths Practicals ? How the hell am i supposed to digest that ?
> 
> A severe blow to the Prestige of Mathematics and sentiments of a Math lover .


Maths practicals are just for proving the Identities and formulae like Surface Areas. Their weightage is 20marks in Class 10th boards.

Edit: Because of this atleast who don't want to study maths or are not good will actually understand how the formulae were derived and whats their practical use. And also, if they perform the practical correctly, they are also going to get 15+ marks and it will be more easier for them to PASS.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> and BTW im takin a CALCULATOR to cheat 2moro



So how was the cheating?

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Great. He must have saved 2-3 nanoseconds in doing 2+3=5.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Great. He must have saved 2-3 nanoseconds in doing 2+3=5.


ROFL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> ROFL


that was quite funny but not enough to make u roll on the floor laughing


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 15, 2008)

eureka,I just discovered that infinity and zero coincide!!


----------



## adi007 (Feb 15, 2008)

@offtopic but regarding to 0/0..
now everyone knows that 0/0 leads to infinity..but still why we haven't employed it in calculators,softwares,programming languages..
now whenever 0/0 encounters, it will lead to run time or logical error..why can't they feed that 0/0 is infinity and shouldn't be considered..
Take for example modern scientific calculators..
when u try to calculate 0/0 it will either give syntax or some ma or math error...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

^^^ may be it will lead to god..thats y its showing error

so ERROR = GOD !!!

LOL..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 15, 2008)

adi007 said:


> @offtopic but regarding to 0/0..
> now everyone knows that 0/0 leads to infinity..but still why we haven't employed it in calculators,softwares,programming languages..
> now whenever 0/0 encounters, it will lead to run time or logical error..why can't they feed that 0/0 is infinity and shouldn't be considered..
> Take for example modern scientific calculators..
> when u try to calculate 0/0 it will either give syntax or some ma or math error...


Mate 0/0 is Undefined so any expression using it and doing exact calculations(wthout use of any theorems or stuff or changing to any form) then 0/0 = {Undefined} or {Expression cannot be evaluated} == {Math error}


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> that was quite funny but not enough to make u roll on the floor laughing


Lol  
anyways best of luck for ur exams


----------



## GeekyBoy (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm in the Ninth standard too and my exams will begin on monday the 18th. The first one will be of Social Science(I hate this subject more than anything else!!!   )


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ All the Best dude..........I guess there are many students of Class 9th out there in the Forum......


----------



## hullap (Feb 16, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> So how was the cheating?


LOL my mother took the calculator that morning





GeekyBoy said:


> Hey, I'm in the Ninth standard too and my exams will begin on monday the 18th. The first one will be of Social Science(I hate this subject more than anything else!!!   )


r u studying the CBSE syllabus


----------



## GeekyBoy (Feb 23, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> r u studying the CBSE syllabus



Yup..


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ^^^ may be it will lead to god..thats y its showing error
> 
> so ERROR = GOD !!!
> 
> LOL..


rofl


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

GeekyBoy said:


> Yup..


well how was the paper
did u understand that climate chapter

I too had sst on friday 
sorry didnt update.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2008)

Climate chapter is the best chapter of all time.......for me...

Thats damn easy......Anyways, I rock in Geography. I don't even need to revise Geography for the Finals....


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

well im the opp


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2008)

For me the most rubbish subject was Hindi.......

I'm not able to cram the answers.....I mean, I can't learn by heart..... So, I left Hindi and took Sanskrit......

Anyways, do you want that 'rhyming' 'One Liner' on Paul Scholes?......


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

why not tell me
and actually i like hindi its not all that cramming if u understand it you'll get it


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Chal yaar leave it......

Anyways, How were your all the papers??


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

still i hav 2 left


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

my practicals started from 21 and ended on today.The practicals were OK.
i have my exams from 27th to 7th.First exam is SST and syllabus si almost done and on the top of that i have 3 holidays.Ill surely get 75+/80 in SST this time.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

sunny which skool do u go


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

^^
dont ask


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

why


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

ok,its Gitarattan Jindal Public School.


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

i have hindi paper 2moro last paper
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26a.gifSCARED TO DEATH
but last paper so *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2008)

@hullap

Hey, why did you change your User ID??


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

well i was bored and this is better
BUT I STILL WANT THAT ONE LINER


----------



## Chirag (Feb 26, 2008)

WTF u ppl's exam already over?? Luckyy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2008)

mera t okal pehla hai
SST!!!!raat bhar padhunga
poor me!!


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> mera t okal pehla hai
> SST!!!!raat bhar padhunga
> poor me!!


lol
dont waste r time
sst sux BIG TIME.
Study the climate chapter carefully


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2008)

hullap said:


> lol
> dont waste r time
> sst sux BIG TIME.
> Study the climate chapter carefully


All done,just need to revise and MAPS!
disaster management too.
SST roxx for me


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> All done,just need to revise and MAPS!
> disaster management too.
> SST roxx for me


well i didnt study disaster management bfore the exam.
i just used my COMMON SENSE


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay My Papers Are Finished.
Me And My Friends Rocked Out 2day
Yay


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> Yay My Papers Are Finished.
> Me And My Friends Rocked Out 2day
> Yay


mera to pehla tha aaj.
4 more left!!!


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

well we were jamming for 7 hours.
think of 7 consecutive hours playing bass


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> well we were jamming for 7 hours.
> think of 7 consecutive hours playing bass


Enjoy bro enjoy.
mere bhi din aayenge.till then i gotta study hard!!


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

which is ur next paper


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> which is ur next paper


English!!no use of studying


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2008)

Papers mil gaye...........Pehli baar Sanskrit mein gande aaye........ 

Wese 93% ban gaye.........


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Wese 93% ban gaye.........


gr8 yaar u must be a ranker


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Papers mil gaye...........Pehli baar Sanskrit mein gande aaye........
> 
> Wese 93% ban gaye.........


ye gande hai??????
English me to padho na padho same marks hi milte hai.


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> English!!no use of studying


ya me 2 didnt study bfor exam.just read the chapters.
but i saw many eng movies and wrote a song before that



Sunny1211993 said:


> English me to padho na padho same marks hi milte hai.


itne marks eng me 
hamare skool ki strict marking me hame max 70% milte hai


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> gr8 yaar u must be a ranker


Forget about ranking........

Par agar koi *Harry Potter* (Forum Member) jitna 24hrs padh le toh isse bhi achche number le aaye.....


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

well if i got 93% my mother will be so happy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> ya me 2 didnt study bfor exam.just read the chapters.
> but i saw many eng movies and wrote a song before that
> 
> 
> ...


same here,very strict marking.max 75%.I will only read the chaps,summary from BBC,do a bit of grammar and writing skill is a MUST!!
I dotn know what marks ill score in english.i am totally messed up.
I have completely prepare for maths and science.the only concern after English is the bugging sanskrit!!


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Forget about ranking........
> 
> Par agar koi *Harry Potter* (Forum Member) jitna 24hrs padh le toh isse bhi achche number le aaye.....


well i take exams a little too casually.
meri waat 5th ko lage gii jab result hai.
aur phir 12 ko PTA(EXTREME WAAT)



Sunny1211993 said:


> the bugging sanskrit!!


well i had french.
in 6th and 7th i got excellent marks like 79 and 79 1/2 out of 80.
But in 8th i didnt take tution and i barely passed
so i took the decision to take hindi.
in hindi there is almost no grammer only chapters so it was gr8 for me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

^^
meri 80% above aani chahiye is baar or my mom will kill me and no PS3 for me
.Aur agar PS3 result se pehele mila bhi to baad me bahut daant padegi
mere result to 14 ko hia and 17th se 10th shuru.10 th me lagti hai extreme waat to


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> well i take exams a little too casually.
> meri waat 5th ko lage gii jab result hai.
> aur phir 12 ko PTA(EXTREME WAAT)


Even I too take exams very casually....ask Sunny about this......

Anyways I got 82 in English this time.......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Even I too take exams very casually


So do i but the result is not so casual so this time im studying a bit hard


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> meri 80% above aani chahiye is baar or my mom will kill me and no PS3 for me
> .Aur agar PS3 result se pehele mila bhi to baad me bahut daant padegi
> mere result to 14 ko hia and 17th se 10th shuru.10 th me lagti hai extreme waat to


dont worry bro stdy hard and take that ps3 to its rightful owner


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

Back to the forum after many days 
My Final Exam starting from 1st March and will end on 14th March.
Today and tomorrow holiday and first paper is computer theory(50 mrks)



gagandeep said:


> Forget about ranking........
> 
> Par agar koi *Harry Potter* (Forum Member) jitna 24hrs padh le toh isse bhi achche number le aaye.....


maine kab kaha ki mai 24 hrs padhta hu 
mein roj 4hrs padtha hu aur exams ke time 5-6hrs padhta hu and 
I ONLY CRAM (ratta) in Hindi .


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Back to the forum after many days
> My Final Exam starting from 1st March and will end on 14th March.
> Today and tomorrow holiday and first paper is computer theory(50 mrks)
> 
> ...


Har roz 4hrs..................??  ye bhi bahut zyada hai......

And also, you've missed all the fun about *VAIBHAVTEK*..........


----------



## hullap (Feb 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Har roz 4hrs..................??  ye bhi bahut zyada hai......
> 
> And also, you've missed all the fun about *VAIBHAVTEK*..........


lol
yes 4 hr bahut gyada haii
 main normal skool mai padta hi nahi


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Har roz 4hrs..................??  ye bhi bahut zyada hai......
> 
> And also, you've missed all the fun about *VAIBHAVTEK*..........


which fun ?


----------



## hullap (Feb 28, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> which fun ?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=574516


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> which fun ?


PM me when you come online in your Gmail ID.....I'll give you the links of the threads and you'll enjoy reading his posts.........


----------



## hullap (Feb 28, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> ^^ Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


sorry it is *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=30719


----------

